# Mavs are better team without Walker/Jamison??



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Mavs are better team without Walker/Jamison??

Walker and Jamison don't play defense. Mavs are down because of them. Without them, Mavs went to the conference final.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

By the records Dallas was better last year but don't forget why they went to the conference finals. No Webber, a Laker team that had injuries and they got beaten by the Spurs (I know Dirk was hurt)

Walker plays defense (Did you watch the Boston game this year (second one) or the game last night) and Jamison tries to he just isn't very good at it. 

Dallas had a great year last year but they also had a lot of help by the basketball Gods with injuries to key players at key times.
60 win seasons don't happen on a yearly basis.

Steve, Dirk and Mike were all hurt at one time or another this year and Walker carried this team. How quickly people forget that.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> By the records Dallas was better last year but don't forget why they went to the conference finals. No Webber, a Laker team that had injuries and they got beaten by the Spurs (I know Dirk was hurt)
> 
> Walker plays defense (Did you watch the Boston game this year (second one) or the game last night) and Jamison tries to he just isn't very good at it.
> ...


Sorry but this years team is not even close to last years. How 
ridiculous to blame thier success last year on a couple of injuries to
other teams players. 60 win seasons don't happen because of a
little luck here or there. Please enlighten us all and tell us
exactly which games Walker carried the team. I am not saying
that he has not has some good games. When he first got here
I was very impressed with him but I am starting to hate him.

They need to get rid of Walker and maybe Jamison as well. I
would have to call this a failed experiment.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

I feel they are better without Walker. I like having Jamison. We need to try to get NVE back in the offseason.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Last years team was definitely better. There was a good balance of defense and offense. I like Jamison and would probably keep him but the only two off-season moves I liked were drafting Howard, who is going to be solid, and signing Daniels as a rookie free-agent. They miss Raja's intensity and defense and NVE's mentality and talent. Heck even the Wizard was a good bench player last year. I like Antoine but would rather him not be on the team. I know he's only been here half a season but I don't think he is what the team needs. He could be good tradebait this summer. Nellie's contract is coming to an end, he either needs to change his methods or he is out as coach.

This team was first in the league in road wins last year. This year they have been awful on the road. The Nelson's and Cuban haven't made many smart moves this season. They may have tons of talent but they may have too much, especially on the offensive end. Its been said many times, the team's defense is horrible. Worse than last years. I hope the team proves me wrong in the playoffs and gets past the first round. But if the regular season is a preview of how they will play in the playoffs, getting to the second round isn't going to happen. I love watching this team play but they are not the same team as last year. At times last year the team was spectacular!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Last year's team was more complete with more role players, guys who could come off the bench, and do the dirty work, hit big shots sometimes, but the game ran through the big 3. There are simply too many pieces out there who are focused on one letter:O. 

If those guys could play defense, they'd be great additions. But honestly, I don't see the point of either being an upgrade in the trades that brung them. NVE's whole aura made us better. He wasn't afraid to take the big shots, he just did all the timely things. We need that. Raef is just better than either Scott, or Danny, or Shawn, or whoever. Walker is no doubt the better player, but he isn't needed, because the team we had last scored just as much, won on the road, and had a better record. Why not build on the success? Stay together for a few years. That Jamison-Walker money coulda, shoulda been Brad Miller money.

Antoine is one of my favorite players, but he just isn't a good fit here. I agree he should be traded. The ideal scenario is our line-up of last year, but with Howard at the 3. He's been good in almost every game he's played, making strides. Wasn't he also ACC DPOY? An upgrade over Griffin indeed.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Last year's team was more complete with more role players, guys who could come off the bench, and do the dirty work, hit big shots sometimes, but the game ran through the big 3. There are simply too many pieces out there who are focused on one letter:O. 

If those guys could play defense, they'd be great additions. But honestly, I don't see the point of either being an upgrade in the trades that brung them. NVE's whole aura made us better. He wasn't afraid to take the big shots, he just did all the timely things. We need that. Raef is just better than either Scott, or Danny, or Shawn, or whoever. Walker is no doubt the better player, but he isn't needed, because the team we had last scored just as much, won on the road, and had a better record. Why not build on the success? Stay together for a few years. That Jamison-Walker money coulda, shoulda been Brad Miller money.

Antoine is one of my favorite players, but he just isn't a good fit here. I agree he should be traded. The ideal scenario is our line-up of last year, but with Howard at the 3. He's been good in almost every game he's played, making strides. Wasn't he also ACC DPOY? An upgrade over Griffin indeed.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Last year's team was more complete with more role players, guys who could come off the bench, and do the dirty work, hit big shots sometimes, but the game ran through the big 3. There are simply too many pieces out there who are focused on one letter:O. 

If those guys could play defense, they'd be great additions. But honestly, I don't see the point of either being an upgrade in the trades that brung them. NVE's whole aura made us better. He wasn't afraid to take the big shots, he just did all the timely things. We need that. Raef is just better than either Scott, or Danny, or Shawn, or whoever. Walker is no doubt the better player, but he isn't needed, because the team we had last scored just as much, won on the road, and had a better record. Why not build on the success? Stay together for a few years. That Jamison-Walker money coulda, shoulda been Brad Miller money.

Antoine is one of my favorite players, but he just isn't a good fit here. I agree he should be traded. The ideal scenario is our line-up of last year, but with Howard at the 3. He's been good in almost every game he's played, making strides. Wasn't he also ACC DPOY? An upgrade over Griffin indeed.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dre1218us</b>!
> Last year's team was more complete with more role players, guys who could come off the bench, and do the dirty work, hit big shots sometimes, but the game ran through the big 3. There are simply too many pieces out there who are focused on one letter:O.
> 
> If those guys could play defense, they'd be great additions. But honestly, I don't see the point of either being an upgrade in the trades that brung them. NVE's whole aura made us better. He wasn't afraid to take the big shots, he just did all the timely things. We need that. Raef is just better than either Scott, or Danny, or Shawn, or whoever. Walker is no doubt the better player, but he isn't needed, because the team we had last scored just as much, won on the road, and had a better record. Why not build on the success? Stay together for a few years. That Jamison-Walker money coulda, shoulda been Brad Miller money.
> ...


Was it that important you had to say it 3 times?


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

I agree with the Walker part.I thought that the Raef/Walker trade was a steal for Dallas,but now,I'm not so sure.

I think Jamison's good for the team,though.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Walker was good on the Mavs at the begining of the season but he started to struggle and Nellie started giving more minutes to guys like Howard and Daniels. I like Jamison because he doesnt mind being a role player, he does dirty work for the mavs along with being a big contributor at times. As for, Walker, he doesnt ever look happy being on that team, or being a role player, you cant really blame him thogu after playing for the Celtics and being a big time player on that team. Jamison is in a similar scenario, but hes just handling it better.


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

To me that just goes to show you that you can't buy a championship, you have to have good team chemistry to me the two rookies (I can't think of their names at the moment) Dallas has fit in better than Walker/Jamison, you look at the teams with big money to spend Knicks, Portland, and Dallas will never win championships no matter how much money they spend, you can only have 2-3 core players the rest have to be role players that do the dirty work, and I think the core of this team should be Nowitski, Nash, and Finley and then surround them with the hard workers 2 rookies, Najera, Bradley, etc.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>vandyke</b>!
> To me that just goes to show you that you can't buy a championship, you have to have good team chemistry to me the two rookies (I can't think of their names at the moment) Dallas has fit in better than Walker/Jamison, you look at the teams with big money to spend Knicks, Portland, and Dallas will never win championships no matter how much money they spend, you can only have 2-3 core players the rest have to be role players that do the dirty work, and I think the core of this team should be Nowitski, Nash, and Finley and then surround them with the hard workers 2 rookies, Najera, Bradley, etc.


Tell that to the Yankees...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> Tell that to the Yankees...


Not to make this a Baseball thread, but since they started buying all these players, they haven't won squat in the way of championships.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dre1218us</b>!
> 
> 
> Not to make this a Baseball thread, but since they started buying all these players, they haven't won squat in the way of championships.


They've won on like two years ago I think. Either way they've always been atop the baseball salary food chain.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

There were just too many changes made over the offseason. Right now, the new players, especially 'Toine, are just not buying into the team's system. Chemistry-wise it's not looking too good. There's just way too much offense on this team, defensively I think it's almost as bad as Orlando's this year. I don't know if I would pull the trigger just yet regarding Walker, but really, if a deal comes around that will bring in some defensive presence to the team, i.e. Dampier, it'd be awesome for the team.


----------

